# How old should my market goat be?



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

This will be my sister and I's first time showing a market wether. Our fair is at the tail end of September and the goats need to be about 70 pounds. We have gone to look at a few goats, but my sister's 4-H leader and my ag advisor are both unsure of about how old they should be. Obviously food and genetics will affect their growth rate, but on average how long does it take them to reach 70 pounds?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

It depends on the breed and genetics, how much you're feeding, etc. Most counties in my state won't allow wethers over one year of age to be shown.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They should be in the 60# range at three months.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I show market wethers, and like Kayla said, it depends on breed and genetics. I raise Boers and mine are born around January or February to go to a fair in the first week of August, and they get approximately 70 or 80 lbs. is there a weight limit? For an end of September fair, I would probably go with LATE February to March. It also depends on exercise and feed. If need be, fill him up with water right before he goes on the scale.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Last year my friend (who lives in town) kept her goat with mine and we kind of did the project together. Ours were born in the first week of February. From mid April and on they were on free choice 16% protein pelleted feed with alfalfa and hay (to keep their digestive system regular) and we walked them a mile everyday. By fair mine was 86 pounds and hers was 75. (Our fair was mid July)

(keep in mind this was our first year and we didn't really know what we were doing!)


----------

